# Soft plastics in gulp juice.



## bossgobbler (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if absorbing your other soft plastic baits in the gulp juice works? Sure would save me a lot of money if it does.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

It can't hurt. The "flavor" will probably fade faster.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

I dont care for Gulp but a buddy of mine tried it with mixed results. Some of the soft baits soaked up the juice just fine, but the others started to fall apart. If I were you I would test it out on a couple different baits. He was catching fish on the baits he let soak in the gulp juice.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I tossed a few DOAs in the juice and forgot about em. Looked in the bag a month later and the hooks looked a wee bit rusty.:doh


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Justa little info on Gulp for you guys. Gulpis not a plastic it isa bacteria. The smell that the Gulp produces in the water is built into the bait. The juice in the Gulp alive containers and in the bags is all for marketing and keeping the bait fresh. Gulp juice does not stick to other soft plastic baits. I talked with a berkley rep the other day and they have done numerous tests on them. If you soak a regular plastic bait in Gulp! juice the sent will wash off after a few casts.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

So when we dip other soft plastics in them and they seem to fall apart afterwards what is that? bacteria eating it away?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

mmm...not sure but a good possibility. Ill find out though! Ive actually soaked Exudes in Gulp Juice for weeks and never had them break apart.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (9/22/2008)*mmm...not sure but a good possibility. Ill find out though! Ive actually soaked Exudes in Gulp Juice for weeks and never had them break apart.


ditto that. 

anybody had any luck with the gulp chum??

did'nt work to well for me.


----------

